
Terraform and Infrastructure as Code Best Practices - tylertreat
https://blog.realkinetic.com/terraform-infrastructure-as-code-best-practices-2591ea047da7
======
rabadak
We use terraform at work, and because of the process it's a huge pain to work
with.

For example, to change permissions kinesis stream, Dev has to to create a PR
in the tf config repo and wait for someone in SRE team to merge and apply the
PR.

If I intend a single line change, I have to wait till Friday to get it noticed
by SRE in a meeting. Then depending on the availability of his time, they
would make those changes in upcoming month. God forbid if I make a typo or
something.

